# All things Joint Sigs Regt/JSR (merged)



## Jason Bourne

Hey all,

Just have a question to put out there: in your opinion, would it be better to go to Battaltion/Unit after your 3's or get posted to CFJSR. Theres a few guys that want to get posted to Kingston as a first posting but they were told the chances of that happening. In my opinion, one would think that going out to Battalion would be better, as you would improve your knowledge of the equipment, proceadure and just genereal know how, where as if you go to JSR, the general gist is all they do is sat comms and whatnot. Which isn't bad but on your 5's would you be at a disadvantage? Just wondering if anyone has done the JSR and then come back for their 5's route and how steep was the learning curve and whatnot. 

Jason


----------



## SigPigs

Go to the battallion and be one of a few instead of one of many at the JSR. Check your spelling too! 
Most grunts treat you fine and it can be a lot of fun.


----------



## SIG MITCH

JSR IS THE WAY TO GO FOR SURE, IF YOU ARE INTO NEW TECHNOLOGY... AND IT DOESNT MATTER ABOUT THE QL5 BECAUSE IT HAS BEEN REVAMPED TO 5 WEEKS AND ITS MOSTLY IT STUFF, JSR ALSO DEALS ALOT IN THE RAD AREA AS WELL IN 1 SQN IF YOU WANNA KEEP UP ON THAT STUFF. ALSO VERY GOOD CHANCE OF ADVANCED PROMOTION IF YOU PROOVE YOURSELF, ALSO, IF YOU WANT TOURS THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE


----------



## Radop

I am currently at JSR and would strongly suggest that you don't go there first.  You will lose a lot of the training that you have done with TCCCS and would get spoiled by the way things are run at CFJSR.  The "technology" is not that advanced and TCCCS is much more complicated.  I was in Pet up until a year ago and very much enjoyed it.  Don't expect to go to an out unit as you will probably go to HQ & Sigs Sqn and the guys at the sqn will get posted to the out units.  The Bdes are the best place to learn the basics about the trade and ask Pte Mitch how many times he has gone to the field.  He may have been involved in a TAT deployment but even an NCCIS det is not a real deployment as they hardly get out of camp.  I have been on two roto 0s and I think that the training I got in 1 CDHSR before we combined with 79 Comms to form CFJSR was instrumental in developing as a radop and further as a sig op.  Learn our trade then go for satcom.  Check with those who have actually been to different places within Canada before you listen to someone just out of the school himself.


----------



## Jason Bourne

Thanks RadOp...informative. 

Jason


----------



## JimmyPeeOn

Radop said:
			
		

> The Bdes are the best place to learn the basics about the trade and ask Pte Mitch how many times he has gone to the field.   He may have been involved in a TAT deployment but even an NCCIS det is not a real deployment as they hardly get out of camp.


[quote author=Radop 

I agree with going to a brigade first, I did'nt but its a good idea. However the rest of your info is'nt totally accurate.  I've spent more time in the field over the last 2 years than I did in a "Field" unit.  Theyre excercises are longer, we just have more of them.  As far as deployments are concerned, I'm on my 2nd from the regiment and the 1st time i was off camp ALL DAY EVERY DAY, I went back to sleep. and this time I'm getting off camp about twice a week.  And thats attached to the NCCIS det.  It dosen't always happen that way, but it can.

Cheerz to beers,
Andrew


----------



## Retired RadOp

Hi Jason. Just some info from a retired Rad Op for you here. I joined in 81, and retired in 01. Served in alot of units. I will rate them for you. 427 Tac Hel Sqn(Excellent posting, and treated great by the airforce types), 4 CMBG HQ and Pigs, Germany(Outstanding, lots of trade experience, to bad its gone,  JSR (Least favoriate posting, too many backstabbing jimmys), 22 Fd Sqn/4 ESR (This posting was excellent, and you are treated great by the Engr's,  2 RCR Sig Sgt (lots of field experience, and the most well organized unit of my career, a tight family unit,  Det Great Village (Outstanding with lots of HF experience, all operators posted out in 01,, too bad,  RFTA 721 Comm Regt (Excellent unit, a tight family unit)  So all in alll Jason I would say over my career the units where I learned the most was the out units. Engrs and RCR's were excellent. Lots of time in the boonies, but the units had some excellent people. Too many sigs together as in HQ and Pigs, and the zoo called JSR, just cause the "Eat your own attitude"..VVV...   Best of luck Jason.


----------



## LCIS1976

Hello all- First time poster here so flame away!

I'm posted to CFJSR this summer with a COS date of July 16. Now July 16 as of this point is looking like a problem as I'm currently approaching 2 months with my home on the market here in sunny  28 degree St. John's NL ,yes you read that right no typo it's actually great weather in St John's. I'm in shock as well.  I guess my first question as I'm typing up a memo here to extend my COS to Aug 16 in a attempt to sell my home before I hit Kingston .how does the powers that be at JSR and I guess base commander deal with requests for delay of COS's? Should i start planning for the worst and look at buying in Kingston before I sell in St John's or do you think the memo for change of COS is going to fly. I ask because I've spent the last 4 plus years here in CFS St. John's and what flys with the CO here is prob a lot different then what flys at a field unit.

Second question - As a LCIS tech  ,Snr Cpl type(who after signing my PER a few weeks ago and my place on the merit list) Should make Mcpl once the board sits again) how hard is it to get myself a tour ASAP once hitting the ground? I'm green good to go on the readiness checks and looking forward to my first tour(and yes the extra coin). Spent the last 4 plus years static and well to say i need a change is a understatement.

lol lastly what have i gotten myself into by asking for CFJSR? I spent the last 4 years as a LAN Administrator in St John's and therefore in the networking IT world pretty much since my LCIS QL3 in 2003(I came from the INF res world before that). I haven't touched a radio in almost 5 years so someone is going to have to show my the on dial. Fingers crossed I get IT once I'm in Kingston though 

So first off thanks for reading what I intended to be a short post but quickly spawned into a short novel. Secondly any help/info on life in JSR for the LCIS types or there policy on COS dates changing would be great . Lastly if anyone has any experience with buying a new home while there current home isn't sold yet then help me out as I've been putting off my HHT and I'm running out of time .


Cheers and  See you in Kingston 

Patrick 

Byrne.PK
CPL
LCIS 227
LAN ADMINISTATOR
CFS ST JOHNS
VVV


----------



## George Wallace

First off the rules are always changing so take this with a grain of salt.  You can leave your house on the Market for a year after your move to your next Posting, without any penalties.  If you sell that home at a loss, the Government will make up a percentage of that loss to lessen the blow.  That percentage is constantly being changed, once having been 100% of the loss at Fair Market Value.  Not selling your house will of course affect your abilities to buy in your next location, so that is a problem.  Putting off your HHT could also be problematic, as you may loose out on it all together, should your Posting Date arrive and you haven't made use of it.   You may land up being posted and living in the Shacks, while you look on weekends for a place to move your family and F&E into.  You are not likely to get your HHT from your gaining unit once you have arrived.  

To change your Report Date, you have to submit a Memo through your C of C.  That does not necessarily mean that you will get your wishes.  I've been there and done that........Landed up having to do an Early Report Date instead...... :-[

Best advice is to see your OR Staff and the staff at Royal Le Page.  They can set you straight on the most recent regulations and benefits.


As for Tours; well you are headed to one of the busiest Units in the CF in these terms.  They deploy on all Tours, so you will no doubt see one very soon.  There are more Ptes in that unit with rows of medals longer than most long serving members in any other unit.....Was going to say NDHQ, but that is a no brainer.   ;D


----------



## muffin

Hey there hubby is an LCIS tech at JSR -

before you can deploy with JSR you must do your light and heavy det courses first. (That took about a year for Hubby). With your IT background you MAY be lucky enough to get a TAV, but this is rare without the other training.

There isn't a ton of radio work done there anymore - CNR (Combat Net Radio) is the shop that works on em, and I will say most new transfers end up there until they have the Light and Heavy Det courses. You may be lucky and get put in the IT tp.

Have you not been assigned a sponsor here in KTown? If not - PM me - hubby says he will make sure you get one.

Good luck with the house -

muffin


----------



## LCIS1976

First thanks for the repsonses one and all. Needless to say things are getting a tad stressful here in St John's witn the house not sold and i'm running out of tiem putting off the house hunting trip.  As for the first response you said a very bad word shacks! I don't think I have it in me as a 30 year old happy homeowner to move back into the shacks. Really hoped those days were behind me. That being said I'm running out of options and my fingers are starting to cramp from all the crossing waiting for my home to sell.

Secondly a full year of courses seems like fun times lol that should shake the rust off of me I hope. needless to say i was hoping to be deployed quicker then that but thats the least of my worries at this moment.

Lastly I have not heard peep from either JSR or CFB Kingston with reguards to a sponsor ,a MFRC welcome package, or even joining instructions  in there defense CFS St.John's here is very much the end of the world.

Oh and i'm in the process of booking the house hunting trip .  I'm thinking east Kingston? While i'm single I'm stil lthinking i want to be with the pod people in the suburbs. Any advice and where and not where to live?


----------



## PO2FinClk

George Wallace said:
			
		

> To change your Report Date, you have to submit a Memo through your C of C.  That does not necessarily mean that you will get your wishes.  I've been there and done that........Landed up having to do an Early Report Date instead...... :-[
> 
> Best advice is to see your OR Staff and the staff at Royal Le Page.  They can set you straight on the most recent regulations and benefits.


Believe it or not nowadays only an email to the losing CO, then onto the gaining CO requesting the change of report date is required. As far as requesting changes to COS dates, some Career Managers only want emails where others want complete formal correspondence. (Memo, Message, etc)

With regards to your house, as George states, these rules are ever changing, from reimbursing a percentage, to reimbursing capital improvements, the list is exhaustive from year to year. Follow his advice and go speak to IRP to see what your options are with them. You can also read up on the policies directly pertaining to yourself through their policies:
http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/dcba/engraph/CFIRP0708_e.asp?sidesection=2&sidecat=99


----------



## muffin

Cpl Byrne, I will make sure someone from Kingston gets in touch with you ASAP.

muffin


----------



## PiperDown

A change of report day, 30 days in either direction of your COS only requires a quick email from one CO to another.. IF you are trying to change your report date further than 30 days, a memo through your COC is required, as well as career manager intervention.

Its too bad you are not posted/promoted because I have seen a number of guys "on the bubble" get swept away in Kingston.. (Not to distract you)
However, if you are high enough on the merit list, and get promoted this year you will have nothing to worry about.

Cheers, and good luck.

PS, if you are having trouble selling your house or finding a new house in Kingston, why not go IR until things get ironed out?


----------



## navymich

PiperDown said:
			
		

> PS, if you are having trouble selling your house or finding a new house in Kingston, why not go *IR* until things get ironed out?



He mentioned this earlier, which means that IR would therefore not apply, right?



			
				LCIS1976 said:
			
		

> Oh and i'm in the process of booking the house hunting trip .  I'm thinking east Kingston? While *i'm single* I'm stil lthinking i want to be with the pod people in the suburbs. Any advice and where and not where to live?


----------



## aesop081

airmich said:
			
		

> He mentioned this earlier, which means that IR would therefore not apply, right?



No..i am single and when i got posted from Gagetown to Greenwood, i could have gone IR because of the short lead time (10 days) so being Married is not a requirement for IR.


----------



## navymich

Not that I don't believe CDN A (okay, sometimes it's doubtful  ), but the site outage gave me a chance to do some searching just to learn some new stuff and this is what I found.  From the  CFIRP site (more information on link, but this gives the basic):



> Members without dependants whose principal residence
> is unsold on their COS date may proceed to their new place of
> duty under this Addendum and be entitled to the benefits outlined
> in Articles A4.17 to A4.20 Section 5 below.



_edited to change link to current APS_


----------



## LCIS1976

Thanks one and all for the response. You've all helped answer a few questions I've been having as my  COS  date  draws closer. keep your fingers crossed the simple COS date extention i submitted thru my COC flies and that my home sells ASAP. Looks like I'm heading to Kingston on the 25 June regardless if my home sells or not by then.

As for being on the promotion bubble I would be lieing if that thought didn't go thru my mind. I've been assused that the PER i just signed  and my in turn place on the merit list should keep me in the zone but then again I'm about to become Cpl number 20567..... at JSR and I'm not about to step on anyones toes or stab a back or two to climb ahead. hopefully a strongly worded Immediate PER and a high spot on the merit list still counts for something 

Lastly IR and the shacks are def my worst case scenario .Think I would try the bridge financing route first but then if my COS is pushed to the 15 Aug hopefully it won't come to that.


Thanks again for the info guys and girls and if you have any more info ,personal experiences or words of wisdom to pass on by all means type away


----------



## brin11

Just a thought as some people have done this.  If you have very good credit you may consider employing a property management company to take care of your current home, install some tenants and take out a second mortgage.  I don't know how feasible that would be for you but if the property values in St. John's are going up you might want to give it a bit of time to get some more equity into your current home and then sell.  Wouldn't be much or any out of pocket expenses except for the credit question.

As I said, just a thought.

Good luck.


----------



## phionex

I have a question for you who are actual sig ops or officers. I am waiting for the call to basic and I have enlisted as a sig op. I am wondering which base is better for a sig ops career advancement and better in general in your opinion: Kingston, Petawawa or Edmonton? Im leaning towards petawawa but I would like you wise advice. Also what does a new sig fresh out of QL3 do at all three bases?


----------



## JSR OP

IMHO, being posted to CFJSR (Kingston) right after your threes will do you no favours.  Get yourself to a brigade where you will use the skills taught at the school.  We don't use radios too often here, and when we do, we have to borrow them from other units.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

phionex said:
			
		

> I have a question for you who are actual sig ops or officers. I am waiting for the call to basic and I have enlisted as a sig op. *I am wondering which base is better for a sig ops career advancement and better in general in your opinion: Kingston, Petawawa or Edmonton*? Im leaning towards petawawa but I would like you wise advice. Also what does a new sig fresh out of QL3 do at all three bases?



Don't forget you can also get posted to Gagetown with one of the lodger units.


----------



## phionex

Really? I never knew that I only thought you could be posted to the Head of the 3 Mechanized Brigade Groups Headquarters and Signals Squadrons and JSR in Kingston. Is there nay other units that I could serve with right off the bat?


----------



## Rigger052

IMHO there isn't a certain spot that is necessarily better for career progression, that depends solely on you. If you work hard, are eager to learn from your peers in your eventual unit and are reliable both in your trade and as a soldier in general, career progression should go your way. Location of your posting is more pertinent to your home life than your professional life.  :2c:
   So far I can honestly say I enjoy Gagetown far more than JSR Kingston. Good Luck


----------



## PuckChaser

You're 19, and presumably in good shape. Get to a Bde (Edmonton, Pet, Gagetown or Valcartier if you speak french) and learn from the troops there. Once you've been in a while, and are tired of field life, go to JSR or teach.

Your career will move fast regardless, we're shorthanded as it is. That being said, don't have an air of entitlement ref promotions. Learn as much as you can, and be an example for your peers; its a far better way to advance through the ranks than being a brown-noser.


----------



## gohardkandahar

Just a quick question what does JSR do?


----------



## PuckChaser

Hodgson92 said:
			
		

> Just a quick question what does JSR do?



Provides rear-link communications and tactical LANs to deployed forces. They also support the DART.

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/asu_Kingston/military/jsr_e.asp


----------



## phionex

Cann anyone answer the other part of my question what would a sig op right out of trades training be doing at Petawawa, Edmonton, or JSR (im not french so Valcartier is out for me)?


----------



## PuckChaser

Probably posted to HQ and Sigs and work as a det member. For JSR, you'll get thrown into the meat grinder for tours with TLAN dets after you get the training on the kit. You won't need to remember your TacRad stuff from your QL3s. One of the folks from a Bde can be more specific for the Bde stuff.


----------



## JSR OP

IF you end up at JSR, This is what may happen, in no particular order:
-  If you don't have your SQ/ BMQ(L) or whatever its beening called now, you will be sent.  You won't be considered for a deployment without it.
-  You may be loaded on an NCCIS course so you can deploy with an MT
-  You may be loaded on computer courses which lead up to being able to be deployed with a TLAN det.
-  You may be loaded on EDS Trg.  This is realitively new.  Once trained, you may deploy on short duration missions to provide comms for VIPs
-  You will be loaded on IBTS trg, IPC trg to keep you green so that you can deploy
-  You will take part in various exercises.  could be in the back yard, could be on the other side of the country, could be somewhere else in the world
-  You will sweep floors, you will have kit inspections, you will do ruck marches, webbing marches, Tp comd runs, roll calls 5 times a day in some troops
-  you may play hockey to get out of work in the winter
-  You may play golf to get out of work in the summer
-  You may volunteer to work with an Air Cadet Sqn we  have taken under our wing
-  You may be voluntold to do a host of activities like dog and pony shows.

I'm sure I've missed some things....does that answer your question about the JSR?


----------



## phionex

Wow sounds like really important work  : lol in an earlier post someone said that if you are posted to JSR there is a better chance of deployment overseas and more frequently. can anyone confirm or deny this hope?


----------



## JSR OP

The CFJSR is one of the most deployed units in the CF, so yes, it is safe to say that you have good chance to deploy from here.  Not guaranteed, but more likely.


----------



## phionex

Do JSR members do any work at RMC? and I know I am going to get jumped on this but does JSR help and run comms and electronics at the GOC in Ottawa?


----------



## George Wallace

phionex said:
			
		

> Do JSR members do any work at RMC? and I know I am going to get jumped on this but does JSR help and run comms and electronics at the GOC in Ottawa?



No and no.


----------



## phionex

whats the difference between QL3, QL4 and QL5 and what is basically taught on all them. I know QL3 is the basics but what is taught on QL4 & 5? for Sigs of course


----------



## PuckChaser

QL3 is your Apprentice training where you learn everything from basic radio theory to some troubleshooting and most of the equipment you'll use. QL4 is on the job training, and is an informal qualification. QL5 will teach you how to be a detachment commander of a det of 3 people (including yourself), building on the trade knowledge you gained as a QL3 Apprentice.


----------



## ixium

Getting posted to JSR right after your 3's is very hard to do now, unless you have a real reason why you have to stay in Kingston(kids and wife usually) you will probably not get it.

Edmonton has the faster promotion rate to cpl from what all my CoC has said and talking to people from my 3's that are in Pet

Gagetown isn't an option anymore, they're trying to get people to goto bde, happened to the last few courses that went through Kingston(I finished Nov28th)

QL3 is a waste of time, filled with useless cock. It's almost 6 months of uselessness. I finished with a 94% and remember almost nothing, which is a good thing since I got posted to a troop that I will never use ANY of it(yay charlie troop).

Yeah I'm kinda bitter. Took almost the whole course before we found out somewhat of what we -actually- do a unit, and it wasn't even from our instructor, it was from the 5's instructor that was helping while ours was on his sargents course.


----------



## PuckChaser

ixium said:
			
		

> QL3 is a waste of time, filled with useless ****. It's almost 6 months of uselessness. I finished with a 94% and remember almost nothing, which is a good thing since I got posted to a troop that I will never use ANY of it(yay charlie troop).



Well then, we could just post you right to NDHQ and you could be the Chief Comm Op for the CF if you seem to know everything. Your QL3 package would be 2 years long if you sat down and were taught every single little piece of information that every unit and every troop does in the Army. QL3 is a baseline, you may not have been posted to a TacRad unit right off the bat, but you'll fall back on those skills. You may think you remember nothing, but I got a Pte posted in from Pet who worked in an IT capacity and it took him only a few months to get back into the swing of TacRad. Now he teaches out of trade people and does a good job at it. 



			
				ixium said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm kinda bitter. Took almost the whole course before we found out somewhat of what we -actually- do a unit, and it wasn't even from our instructor, it was from the 5's instructor that was helping while ours was on his sargents course.



Being bitter is probably a common trait from being posted to CFSCE on course for 6 months. My QL6A involved people being given 100% on a final assessment for getting lost on their signal recce, and others losing marks for random things just so they wouldn't get 100%. Most of the pers showed up hungover each day, after playing dodgeball 3 times a week, and then sat through lectures from guest speakers who barely knew the topics. This is a course that trains the future section commanders, and we didn't cover anything we already had done simply from having time in the trade. We wrote a detailed course critique, but everything is getting re-written with MES so I'll assume its going to fall on deaf ears.


----------



## ixium

Hey I'm not bashing what is actually put on the 3's course. I'm bashing the actual course. 6 months is NOT needed, there was tonnes of downtime, and tons of times going over the same thing a million times. We spent a week on the 117(which isnt on TP) simply because we had so much time extra time. Also love the intro to computer week. I mean if you don't know what a mouse is, or not know how to open outlook then you have serious problems.

The 6 month course could easily be fit into 4 or even 3 months. What's worse is how the Sigop guys are treated by even their own staff. Even during the lineman portion of the course we got told by the lineman instructor that 'Sigops eat their own'. I can't even count the amount of full deu parades we did. Most of the time it wasn't even for 2 sqn.

The only good factor of the course were the other coursemates.


----------



## ixium

But ya, this is all a moot point since that new MES thing is coming in 'soon'


----------



## PuckChaser

There is a bad cycle that happens at CFSCE, and it really boggles my mind. Instructors get %#$@ on their course. They come back, instruct a course, %#$@ their students. It generates a bad view towards the trade, and starts QL3 students who want to be there off on a bad foot. Maybe its because we're short-handed so people get forced to teach, I dunno. Think on it when you become an instructor, and don't do the same things. Inspection parades are a good thing, if they teach a lesson that can be easily grasped by students. Screwing people over just for the sake of doing it and feeling important is the wrong way to go, and I've been lucky thus far in having course staff (both being taught to, and teaching with) that understand that point.

Theres a lot of downtime because people keep saying "we need this" in the QL3 package, when its really only used at a handful of units. 117F should be on the TP soon, as its installation in vehicles will be part of CR2 phase 2, which just finished trials in Valcartier. I really hope you put all of your ideas into the course critique, and didn't say "$@#$ it, someone else will fix it", because really, it'll be the same old song and dance with MES, except 3 trades will get screwed instead of just us.


----------



## Sig_Des

I don't even know where to start here, a lot has been covered by PuckChaser.

The QL3 IS a baseline course. The trades is so widespread that there's NO way you'd be able to cover all of it in under a year. That's where OJT and supplementary courses come up. As far as the underlying mentality of the courses, I'm not going to disagree with you. Many Sig Ops hate CFSCE and the attitude that is often portrayed by Staff (not all of the staff). How will that change? It will take people going to the school to teach, with it in mind to actually teach, as opposed to bully knowledge into you.

As far as your course having tonnes of useless downtime...on that point, it ain't just CFSCE, it's the Army. That one, you'll just have to get used to living with.

Now, as far as not using any of what you learned in your C Tp (I'm assuming IS). It'll be a steep learning curve, especially if you've never really done any IS type work before, but there will be senior people who will show you the basics, and there are a LOT of courses that you will be able to take, and you will be sent on quite a few. As much as I hate IS, it's a lot of good knowledge to have.

As far as faster Cpls in Edmonton. I don't know if this has changed recently or will, but there was a policy to lean towards Advance Cpl Promotions (I'm not going to say automatic 3-year Cpl) to offset for the high cost of living in Edmonton, the lack of single and married quarters, and lack of PLD. Now there's a PLD and the housing market is dropping. I think we may see the Advance Cpl Promotions go back to being earned, as opposed to being a means of offsetting financial difficulties.

Now, none of this sidetrack really answered the OP's question about what Bde Sig Sqn's do, so I'll try to do that in another post.


----------



## Sig_Des

ok,

I've got a little downtime, so I'll try to give the OP a little insight on the Sig Sqn job.

First off, you have to understand the role of the Brigade HeadQuarters and Signal Squadron. It's job is to provide, maintain, and protect the tools that allow the Commander the Command and Control of his force.

In the Sig Sqn, as a posting, there are three or four possible jobs (I'm going to be pretty general here, because none of the HQ+Sig Sqn's are exactly the same).

You have your TacRad troop, postings generally being a member of a Rad Det, doing Radio Rebroadcast, or running the Extension Kit's of the various networks, using line of site or Satellite comms systems.

Then, you have your Command Post troop, who will set up, operate, and assist the Headquarters staff in running everything.

With the growing trend, there is now also an IS troop, who run networks, work on computers, offer a helpdesk, and generally troubleshoot anything with an IP address.

Finally, not typically a first posting, the Sqn HQ Tp, may run a small Sqn Radio Det, and assist in the actual running of the Squadron.

This is pretty general, but typically what you'd do one getting posted to a Sqn off your QL3's.


----------



## phionex

Thanks that helps alot. another question. Is there any extra kit we get issues on QL3 or OTJ specifically for Sig Ops that we dont get issues at BMQ or SQ?


----------



## chrisf

Aside from a hat badge, nope.


----------



## Sig_Des

phionex said:
			
		

> Thanks that helps alot. another question. Is there any extra kit we get issues on QL3 or OTJ specifically for Sig Ops that we dont get issues at BMQ or SQ?



I was issued a C9 for the field-ex on my QL5s, but that's just cause I was a smartass.

Not really. Any specialised kit would be used when part of equipment kits, not issued to you personally.


----------



## gohardkandahar

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> I was issued a C9 for the field-ex on my QL5s, but that's just cause I was a smartass.
> 
> Not really. Any specialised kit would be used when part of equipment kits, not issued to you personally.



So does that mean the C9 is a piece of kit you *do* want on a field EX or a piece of kit you *don't* want on a field EX?  ;D 

Serious Question tho


----------



## chrisf

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> I was issued a C9 for the field-ex on my QL5s, but that's just cause I was a smartass.
> 
> Not really. Any specialised kit would be used when part of equipment kits, not issued to you personally.



They also gave us M72s on the same exercise...

"Hey, where's that M72?"

"Um, it's secure sargent."

"I haven't seen it since we left, you didn't loose it did you?"

"It's secure"

"Where is it?"

"It's under the rest of the kit under the bench seat. If the officers see it, they'll expect me to carry it around."

"Oh. Good idea. As long as it's secure."


----------



## PuckChaser

Hodgson92 said:
			
		

> So does that mean the C9 is a piece of kit you *do* want on a field EX or a piece of kit you *don't* want on a field EX?  ;D
> 
> Serious Question tho



If you want a whole lot more weight for ammo and weapon, combined with the difficulty compared to the C7 to sling to your back for det setups, it's totally something you want. If you're doing IBTS and are patrolling for a weekend, grab it if you feel you want it. Its much more fun to fire that than the C7 with blanks.


----------



## chrisf

Plus, no fumbling with mags. Loose a box? Who cares.


----------



## George Wallace

That about sums up this lecture.  phionex can read all about the Trade in the topics that have so far covered every question (s)he has asked.



TOPIC  LOCKED


----------



## phionex

Can anybody tell me what building on CFB Kingston the JSR is located?


----------



## Eye In The Sky

If memory serves me, go past the 1 Wing HQ building...look to your 11 o'clock;  can't miss it.


----------



## 40below

It's on the north side of Craftsman Boulevard, near Lance St. Craftsman is the main road on the base and runs off both Highway 2 and 15, and JSR is the largest building in that area - it may often be said, but in this case it's true - you honestly cannot miss it. (If you get to the range and people are shooting at you, you've driven too far east and missed it)


----------



## 211RadOp

CFJSR is located in two buildings.  RHQ, 1 Sqn, 3 Sqn and parts of 1 Line Sqn are located in Bldg E-37 while Sp Sqn and 1 Line Sqn HQ are located in Bldg E-30.  If you are coming from the gate by the museum, follow the road around to the left, past CE and 772 Res EW Sqn.  Take the first right.  E-30 will be on your right with E-37 in behind it.


----------



## George Wallace

40below said:
			
		

> It's on the north side of Craftsman Boulevard, near Lance St. Craftsman is the main road on the base and runs off both Highway 2 and 15, and JSR is the largest building in that area - it may often be said, but in this case it's true - you honestly cannot miss it. (If you get to the range and people are shooting at you, you've driven too far east and missed it)



Exactly.  It is a very, very large blue and grey building, with lots of large doors, lots of satellite dishes sitting on the lawn, lots of big green army trucks parked out back and a large sign on the front saying who they are (Subject to change).  If you miss it, just ask for directions to the Curling Rink.  It is just behind it.


----------



## Gorgo

I was wondering this:  What exactly is going on these days with CFJSR in Kingston?  My last posting before getting out was 1 CSR (as it began the transformation to 1 CDHSR) and I know it was amalgamated with 79 Comm Gp when it was transformed into the Joint Signal Regiment after 1 CDN DIV HQ became CFJHQ.

Now that CFJHQ has gone BACK to being 1 CDN DIV HQ, what happens now to CFJSR?  Go back to being 1 CDHSR or what?


----------



## PuckChaser

The rumour mill has 1 Sqn of JSR moving to Tac Rad role again and supporting 1 Can Div HQ as the Sigs Sqn, and 3 Sqn as the NCCIS/Strat comms Sqn for the CF. Someone instead the Jimmy Hive can probably confirm or deny.


----------



## murrdawg

And there's talk of them bringing back 2 Sqn


----------



## PuckChaser

murrdawg said:
			
		

> And there's talk of them bringing back 2 Sqn



2 (EW) Sqn was separated as its own Sqn, and now is 21 EW Regt comprising 2 EW Sqn and 772 EW Sqn (PRes). CFJSR would need to rename to Canadian Forces Joint Signal Brigade to absorb 21 EW back into the fold, and I'm willing to bet that will never happen as long as the Army thinks it needs a full EW Regiment.


----------



## murrdawg

I just did my OJE before course.... They are going to bring back 2 Sqn but it's not for the intent of an EW sqn....


----------



## PuckChaser

Ack, just answered your PM. Bring back to me implied bringing back the 2 EW Sqn from 1CDHSR.


----------



## murrdawg

Seen. I meant bring back the name, not necessarily the function


----------



## JSR OP

The "2 Sqn" was going to be a mini sqn (a super troop if you will) of computer types that did IT/IS functions within garrison

Its not going to happen.  The idea was Poop-canned.


----------



## Sigger

What exactly do the 'computer types' do at JSR these days?


----------



## 211RadOp

Garrison support, TLAN, Helpdesk, IS Stores and the are bringing in an LCSS Server Sect.


----------



## Sigger

RGR


----------



## murrdawg

JSR OP said:
			
		

> The "2 Sqn" was going to be a mini sqn (a super troop if you will) of computer types that did IT/IS functions within garrison
> 
> Its not going to happen.  The idea was Poop-canned.



When did it get poop canned? I was there until 21 March of this year, and when I left, the idea was prominent.


----------



## 211RadOp

It was never really there.  It was an idea that was being tossed around.  1 Sqn is going to grow by a few IST to accomodate the "new" networks.


----------



## JSR OP

murrdawg said:
			
		

> When did it get poop canned? I was there until 21 March of this year, and when I left, the idea was prominent.



I think it was poopcanned during the CO's retreat.


----------



## JSR OP

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Garrison support, TLAN, Helpdesk, IS Stores and the are bringing in an LCSS Server Sect.



Lets not forget the ever so exciting world of Information Management...


----------



## BearPusher

A troop is going to be tac rad. B troop will be Tlan IST positions and EDS kits with accis op's as there aren't enough ist guys to go around. 3 Sqn is supposed to be garison support, although I'm not sure what they do. 1Sqn D troop handles help desk, it supply, and it support which is where I'm at,all together along with some lcss stuff if people have security clearances. Although the dust hasn't really settled after the change a couple weeks ago, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## JSR OP

BearPusher said:
			
		

> 3 Sqn is supposed to be garison support



3 Sqn is supposed to be Garrison support??  Where on earth did you hear that ???


----------



## Sigger

JSR OP said:
			
		

> 3 Sqn is supposed to be Garrison support??  Where on earth did you hear that ???



I was wondering the same..


----------



## 211RadOp

I am in 3 Sqn, and we do no garrison support.  We are strickly support to operations.


----------



## BearPusher

Thought I heard that in one of the many briefs we got, I guess I was quite wrong on that one.


----------



## Halifax Tar

Hey guys not trying to derail a thread but I didn't think my question warrented a new topic. 

I am posted to CFJSR in Aug and I was wondering what the dress of the day is for Naval DEU pers at JSR ? I assumed it was combats but I received an email that was sent, and disseminated down to me, that states that Naval DEU pers should be in NCDs. 

If anyone would like a copy of the email, PM me and I will be happy to forward it to you.


----------



## 211RadOp

CADPAT for all.

Even the sailors.


----------



## Halifax Tar

That is what I suspected...


----------



## JBP

Someone in the sandbox with me here said they'll be one of JSR's LCSS Server det people when they're back after tour. Interesting, I can't wait to see what they try and do with good ole' LCSS! Sure ain't no DWAN or CSNI!

Good Luck JSR, you're the army's all-in-one toolbox! Although I'm sure you're all very used to that by now...


----------



## JSR OP

Sig Joeschmo said:
			
		

> Good Luck JSR, you're the army's all-in-one toolbox!



Kinda funny since we don't even belong to the army....yet.....


----------



## Gorgo

211RadOp said:
			
		

> CADPAT for all.
> 
> Even the sailors.



Not surprising.  When I was in 1 CSR, the whole regiment drove itself to be the PT equals of the Airborne.  Do they still do that?


----------



## 211RadOp

Sig Joeschmo said:
			
		

> Someone in the sandbox with me here said they'll be one of JSR's LCSS Server det people when they're back after tour. Interesting, I can't wait to see what they try and do with good ole' LCSS! Sure ain't no DWAN or CSNI!
> 
> Good Luck JSR, you're the army's all-in-one toolbox! Although I'm sure you're all very used to that by now...



We will do what we have done since CFJSR was stood up in 2000.  Provide the service wanted.


----------



## JBP

211RadOp said:
			
		

> We will do what we have done since CFJSR was stood up in 2000.  Provide the service wanted.



Indeed, and I eventually wouldn't mind giving your unit a shot in a few years for a change of pace.

If anyone there does have any questions about LCSS, feel free to fire me a PM anyways.

You guys should really bug for the new LCSS courses CFSCE is starting to train ppl on. Good place to start anyways. Better than a kick in the rear.


----------



## armyvern

Geez, wondering if I am even going to recognize the place when I get back there from the sandbox??

 :blotto:


----------



## 211RadOp

Vern, the only thing that has changed since you left (in Sp Sqn anyway) are the faces.  1 and 3 Sqn may change a bit, but not in the services provided.


----------



## PuckChaser

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Vern, the only thing that has changed since you left (in Sp Sqn anyway) are the faces.  1 and 3 Sqn may change a bit, but not in the services provided.



Faces and uniform boot appearance.  >


----------



## JSR OP

Don't forget the royal blue PT T-Shirts!


----------



## armyvern

JSR OP said:
			
		

> Don't forget the royal blue PT T-Shirts!



So, they finally came up with a shirt did they?


----------



## 211RadOp

From the RSM, you will wear a blue t-shirt for all PT.  As well, only issue boots will be worn except for BFT or field exercises.


----------



## Sigger

As I recall, JSR 3sqn was required to wear the blue PT shirt 4 years ago.. No?


----------



## 211RadOp

No it was not required.


----------



## PMedMoe

211RadOp said:
			
		

> As well, only issue boots will be worn except for BFT or field exercises.



Unless you have a chit (not necessarily medical, either).  Right?


----------



## armyvern

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Unless you have a chit (not necessarily medical, either).  Right?



Interesting in that boots that are purchased by the system for you, either due to medical chit or special sizing requirement, are indeed ISSUED to your clothing docs. If we are buying your boots, then you do not also get standard/normally stocked boots issued to you too.

So, technically, an order of "issued boots only" can ONLY apply to boots that a troop buys on his own and with his own funds.


----------



## PMedMoe

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> So, technically, an order of "issued boots only" can ONLY apply to boots that a troop buys on his own and with his own funds.



Exactly.  I wonder, does the RSM have access to everyone's clothing docs?   ???


----------



## JSR OP

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> So, they finally came up with a shirt did they?



Sqn  T-Shirts may be coming out soon with new logos designed by our webmaster/Regt photo tech/graphic designer/IM Sect SharePoint guy...   I think I got all his hats in there....


----------



## armyvern

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Exactly.  I wonder, does the RSM have access to everyone's clothing docs?   ???



Nope, but I can assure you that during my time as the Clothing Stores supervisor I had planty of RSMs (& CSMs) call to query whether normal stocked, LPOd or custom boots were on Soldier XXXX's charge.


----------



## Jammer

Ergo...I'm sure there are higher pri things to be doing than running about playing boot police.


----------



## armyvern

Jammer said:
			
		

> Ergo...I'm sure there are higher pri things to be doing than running about playing boot police.



All is good ... unless you happen to be an RSM or a CSM because then, playing boot police, is part of your job requirements (4 Big Ds - Dress, Drill, Deportment, Discipline).

Don't like that 'lil factoid -- don't become one.


----------



## LineJumper

211RadOp said:
			
		

> From the RSM, you will wear a blue t-shirt for all PT.  As well, only issue boots will be worn except for BFT or field exercises.



I remember when Lmn had 2 style boots, 'Poleclimbers' and boots - 'shi77y, Kodiak style'. Now line up 10 Lmn - 10 different boots. Glad I'm nowhere near the mothership. GO VIBERG!  ;D


----------



## ringo598

Hey folks.  Myself and about 6 others just got our posting messages and we're coming to JSR at the end of March from ACISS DP1.0 over at CFSCE.  We've heard a ton of differeng rumors from so many different people about the unit and such that most of us are just confused lol.  Is there anyone here who's got recent experience at JSR and can give us an idea of what to expect?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## REDinstaller

The only unit that truely has time for all the training required is CFSCE, and how are they making out with that???


----------



## ringo598

But  they never mentioned the 3 sacred words...sigh.  Those were probably there with all the other stuff that we got told about but never learned.  A bunch of the guys are moving their families here for the first time so any info along those lines would be good too.  And fyi out of 23 grads about 17 are going to brigade...and 6 to JSR.  The ones who were interested in what JDR does and requested it.


----------



## armyvern

Ahhh, you're coming in just in time for my leave ending ... so I can meet you at the ring of fire to supervise. Swell.

PT, 5 days a week - a given.
Exercises - a given.
Busy as hell Ops tasks - a given.

Anything else - is gravy.

We work hard; we play hard and the damn cooks feed us too well. I love them.

There are some threads on the site here about living in Kingston, buying houses here, areas to live etc for any of your interested friends.


----------



## ringo598

Thanks a bunch for that info ArmyVern , the PT will be great to get back into as we're definitely not where we want to be on that.  I know I'm personally looking forward to actually doing stuff and being useful, well...sorta useful at least.  The vast majority of us are just depressed at this point since from our experience at CFSCE and 2 CMBG as soon as someone finds out your ACISS they recoil in horror and send you off to the corner since they're afraid we'll break anything we touch.  Though I'm really hoping to learn any of the things that the website for JSR says they do, SATCOMS excite me. (I'm a nerd).

Have you heard about if they split the ACISS up by the specialty they want/hope they get to do, like LST/IST/CST/CORE?  Do we no-hooks get to participate in the EX's/Tasks in a meaningful way? or even at all?


----------



## ringo598

Very cool, even though I'm thinking I want to be IST (Whenever I say that every staff member at CFSCE laughs and gives me this odd look  :-[ ) our course at the last minute got two days of lineman stuff added like how to work with CAT-5e and we now have a day on the field ex where we act as a line det, it was actually pretty fun! Maybe I'll change my mind and go for LST heh.


----------



## 211RadOp

On Grad Day, the Sgt that is looking after the training for all the DP1 soldiers coming to CFJSR will meet you at the reception (I may be there as well).

You will be administered by 1 Sqn A Tp and we will look after you for about the first month to give you all time to relocate your families and effects if required.  In Apr you will be split up and do time in Sp Sqn/TM Tp to do a bit of CST work, 1 Sqn/B Tp for IST, 1 Sqn/A Tp for the Tac Rad, and if they have pers avail, in 1 Line Sqn for LST.

Yes you will do exercises as they come up during your trg, as well as PT daily.  Deployment will depend on which Sqn you go to and what your role is in that Sqn, but you may end up overseas in your first couple of years at the Regt.

As for what sub-occ you will be placed will depend on aptitude, need and want.  If, for example, there is no room for any more IST at the Regt, you will not get slated into one of those positions.  Where you will end up, you may not know until Aug once everything is sorted out.

See you in March.


----------



## Jammer

MMMM nom nom nom.....fresh meat!!!!You guys are going to a great place with great folks. Stay on receive for the most part during you first little bit there. You'll get all the support you need WRT moving families and all that good stuff.

Welcome!

J.


----------



## GAP

Ah...............poor guys....................I hate it when I can see a gleam in the instructor's eye.............through print... :


----------



## armyvern

GAP said:
			
		

> Ah...............poor guys....................I hate it when I can see a gleam in the instructor's eye.............through print... :



Ahhh GAP, jealousy will get you everywhere my friend!!  >


----------



## GAP

Not only a gleam in their eye, but drooling too!! sheesh!  ;D


----------



## 211RadOp

Fortunatly for them, they will not be near Vern or Jammer.

But they are stuck with me  >


----------



## armyvern

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Fortunatly for them, they will not be near Vern or Jammer.
> 
> But they are stuck with me  >



My bubble IS my ring of fire. Hint:  Book them an appointment for their visit to us (so I know dates & times).  >


----------



## ringo598

Heh, well at least you folks seem eager to receive us (Thanks again for taking the time to respond and give us more details).  Its going to be great interacting with a CoC who doesn't treat us like we have the plague lol.

Some of the guys (not me, I'm single and have a house here already) are moving their families here for their first taste of military life, and we've heard widely different views on how much 'away from home' time to expect.  Realizing the differences between troops/roles, is there a general amount I can pass on?  Such as expect to be home 1 week a month?  (Which is what we've heard quite a bit).

Also, is this website up-to-date and somewhat accurate?  I'll pass this on to the guys as well if it is...
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/asu_kingston/cfjsr.aspx

And 211RadOp, that bit about going on exercises and deployments sounds awesome! That's my morale booster for the week 

Edit:  One more question that I was asked to ask, A few of the guys don't have security clearances, they had to miss a few classes here because of it, and are wondering if that's going to have a big effect on them when they get to JSR.  Thanks Again for your time.


----------



## armyvern

ringo598 said:
			
		

> ..
> 
> And 211RadOp, that bit about going on exercises and deployments sounds awesome! That's my morale booster for the week



I'm just the RQ, but I hope that you exercise often because that keeps my cooks busy and out of my hair (when they aren't fattening me). Watch out for RadOp211 though ... nasty guy he is. Seriously.


----------



## ringo598

Yeah...I think I might want to be hitting the track more.  Ahh well, its the army, suck it up and get better.


----------



## JSR OP

Are any of these new guys coming into the JSR qualified web design and graphic design on civi street by any chance?


----------



## ringo598

I went to St Lawrence for computer engineering and software development, I can make webpages in html/css/java and stuff, my photoshop skills are rusty though.  Are we talking server side development like SQL/PHP or just "Make a website that isn't a can of smashed assholes"?

I'm pretty sure I'm the only one, I'll double check with my course and our sister course if anyone coming has dev skills.


----------



## Jammer

Forget it mate...back to the website cave with you. No sense in crushing thier will to live quite yet...lol.


----------



## ringo598

Noooo!  Not the cave....send me on a 10k run instead anything but the cave.   I did a quick check today...we have one guy with Sysco network certs and thats it.  And now off to the field to learn about setting up dets!  Well...once we find a milcot to slave start our lsvw's...all 8 of them won't start today lol.


----------



## 211RadOp

ringo598 said:
			
		

> Also, is this website up-to-date and somewhat accurate?  I'll pass this on to the guys as well if it is...
> http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/asu_kingston/cfjsr.aspx



The link you have is very generic.  A more accurate one (all though not 100%) is the Regt's.

http://cfjsr.kingston.mil.ca/index-eng.asp


----------



## ringo598

That link doesn't seem to work...I assume its dwan? There are only 3 of us with dwan accounts,  I'll ask my mcpl if I can print er out for them.   Thanks RadOp.


----------



## JSR OP

Ringo, MP sent your way.


----------



## JSR OP

ringo598 said:
			
		

> That link doesn't seem to work...I assume its dwan? There are only 3 of us with dwan accounts,  I'll ask my mcpl if I can print er out for them.   Thanks RadOp.



Yes, that is our DWAN page link.


----------



## armyvern

JSR OP said:
			
		

> Ringo, MP sent your way.



Ohhhh, an MP; how Freudian.  ;D


----------



## ringo598

Please no MP's...dealt with them enough since I got here...repeat after me I will not speed I will not speed sigh.


----------



## JSR OP

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Ohhhh, an MP; how Freudian.  ;D



hehe...  Now isn't that ironic.  I was stopped by the police this morning on the way to work!  Not an MP, but city cop.  Apparently I was speeding...  Anyhow, as soon as he walked up to the car, he laughed and told me that if he had noticed that I was in uniform, he wouldn't have pulled me over in the first place!  He told me to have a nice day, and then walked back to his car.  

Thank you Mr Police Officer!


----------



## 211RadOp

ringo598 said:
			
		

> Please no MP's...dealt with them enough since I got here...repeat after me I will not speed I will not speed sigh.



Oh, you're going to be one of THOSE are you!?  :

BTW, your MCpl won't be able to print off the link as it is to the Regt's website.


----------



## Jammer

Well they have to start somewhere....I'm sure you'll help them see the error of thier ways.


----------



## ringo598

I swear I'm not one of those!  I don't cause admin for anyone, the only thing that gets you in trouble worse than being a poor runner is being that guy who causes admin for your MCpl.  Or if you mistakenly slap your WO on the chest and call him 'Bro' during BMQ.  (Don't do that fyi).

I didn't see anyone respond to the "what happens if you only have enhanced reliability" question I posed earlier, does anyone have experience with that?    (Backstory is that a bunch of the guys came from Wainwright and had nothing filed for them, and they heard some horror stories of some guys who finished DP1.0 and went to Pet and are pretty much back on PAT since they have no clearance, so they were wondering...)


----------



## PiperDown

Enhanced Reliability is going to be a problem.

My advice. Tell the ones who have this issue to get the ball rolling now instead of waiting until you get here.


----------



## ringo598

Ack!  I'll tell them to bring it up again at work tomorrow to make sure they at least have it submitted.  It was kind of gong show because someone somewhere was insisting you need a dwan email account to get it started until someone else advised you can just have one of the security folks type it in for you.


----------



## Jammer

Your clearances will be sorted pretty quick. Your bosses will see to that.


----------



## 211RadOp

As the WO, you had better not slap me in the chest and say "Hey Bro".  And I wouldn't worry about the MCpl and the Admin problems, worry about me and the Admin problems.  

ER could be a problem, but we will work around that for a short time.  I do know that in the group that came to us in Dec, only six had a Secret Clearance, which did limit there employability, but did not stop it completely.  You will not be put back in PAT Pl as we do not have one at the Regt.


----------



## Jammer

...but there are lots of serial numbers to verify...


----------



## ringo598

Yeah, did the Bro thing, Complete accident, it was dark.  I seriously thought I was going to be PRB'ed right on the spot and kicked out of the CF.  One of the sgts from basic still reminds me of it to this day, he thought it was hilarious.  And thanks again folks for taking the time to answer these, I've passed it on to the guys and its done quite a good job of calming some nerves.


----------



## armyvern

Jammer said:
			
		

> ...but there are lots of serial numbers to verify...



Shitloads ... I could certainly use a work party of 7 or so troops with mere enhanced ...  >


----------



## Jammer

I'm sure 211 would only be to willing to help out...I will be kinda out of the country, so I can't  help with the minions....


----------



## RedMan

So how are things working at JSR with the DP1.0 techs? I was someone who wanted to goto JSR and was VERY vocal about it throughout my DP1.0 course (and knew they were going to be taking DP1's), but unfortunately only the courses after me were given that option. So I wound up at PET at HQ and SIGS.

As an older guy who has a lot (15 years) of civilian experience as an electronics tech, its really frustrating to still not be "qualififed" for anything tech related after being stuck in Kingston for 1 year away from my wife and kids. Yeah I was given a "hook" and POET on enrolment, but alot that did for me. At least now we are together finally here in Pet and I can go home to my own house again!

After living on PAT platoon for almost a year in K-Town I was looking forward to finally be able to do some tech related work once I was posted to PET. What I found was that HQ and SIGS had over 50 techs in a shop designed for 10! It was basically PAT platoon for DP1's! The staff there were pretty understanding of my situation and background as were some of the much younger 5's trained techs. 

We also had some "representatives" from CFSCE come by to ask us DP1's how the DP1.0 course has helped to prepare us for our jobs.... In a room that was full of 90% techs, the answer was "not at all". Well thank god some change has happened!

They decided to farm most of us DP1 techs (and some Operators) out to the different units in PET for 6 month rotations.

I wound up at EFCC, and so far its been really good. I'm actually doing some tech related work and the staff there is great! I actually feel wanted at my job for the first time in years.

At least its a good way to pass the time until my 1.1 course comes along.... however long that will take... most of us here don't have a course date at all!


----------



## 211RadOp

I do know that in the group that came to us in Dec, there were six people already tagged as CST.  They are currently being employed in TM Tp.

Also, I just recieved an e-mail from my SSM and, at the Regt at least, they are changing how we deal with the DP1 soldiers coming in.  I will get further this afternoon and will post it here for all to see.


----------



## armyvern

211RadOp said:
			
		

> I do know that in the group that came to us in Dec, there were six people already tagged as CST.  They are currently being employed in TM Tp.
> 
> Also, I just recieved an e-mail from my SSM and, at the Regt at least, they are changing how we deal with the DP1 soldiers coming in.  I will get further this afternoon and will post it here for all to see.



Ahhhh, so that's who they were. They were clearing in the same time I was clearing back in after I got back from Afg. I was bumping in to them everywhere and they kept moving away from the counters with a "go ahead Ma'am." I was like, "no, you guys were here first; go ahead. Besides, I've got three half days of work to burn (three half days which were actually about 2 hours total) before I take the next 7 weeks off (Man they looked jealous!!). 

Heard about the upcoming changes at the O Gp last week ... before I left for another 6 weeks of leave.  > So, how is the Regiment these days??  :-*


----------



## Jammer

BFT out...EXPRES Test in


----------



## armyvern

Jammer said:
			
		

> BFT out...EXPRES Test in



That occured while I was still there; fun times.


----------



## Jammer

...until you see the failure results...then back to the BFT.


----------



## 211RadOp

BFT will remain as the standard for deployments only.


----------



## armyvern

Jammer said:
			
		

> ...until you see the failure results...then back to the BFT.



Don't be so sure about that. Having had a metric tonne of troops come into my previous locations with EXPRES test exemptions who could run like the wind ... that failed the BFT within a couple of kms of the start point because, although they could run like the wind, they crumbled as soon as you put any weight onto their backs.  :

It works both f'n ways; I have officially dealt with a great many awesome test-exempt runners who found themsleves IC'd (and higher) for failing BFTs. I am also convinced that I really don't give a shit how fast or how far one can run because I am a good shot (a real soldier-skill) and, at the end of the day, one may run faster and further than I, but my bullet is STILL going to catch their ass.


----------



## armyvern

211RadOp said:
			
		

> BFT will remain as the standard for deployments only.



And all HR tasked-pers even if no deployment CFTPO.


----------



## MJP

Jammer said:
			
		

> BFT out...EXPRES Test in



My goodness someone finally has some sense in this army.  By default it seems since the BFT is part of IBTS you guys will do both in one year(usually).  Wonders never cease.  Imagine testing someones physical ability in more than one way.



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> It works both f'n ways; I have officially dealt with a great many awesome test-exempt runners who found themsleves IC'd (and higher) for failing BFTs.



You folks will have to let us know how this works out for you.  The army has long hidden their PT testing behind the BFT, nice to see a a unit break the mold.


----------



## armyvern

MJP said:
			
		

> My goodness someone finally has some sense in this army.  By default it seems since the BFT is part of IBTS you guys will do both in one year(usually).  Wonders never cease.  Imagine testing someones physical ability in more than one way.
> 
> You folks will have to let us know how this works out for you.  The army has long hidden their PT testing behind the BFT, nice to see a a unit break the mold.



We used to do both tests each year.

BTW, we aren't Army and have no place in their CoC --- despite what 1 Can Div would wish. We belong to CANOSCOM.


----------



## armyvern

MJP said:
			
		

> ...
> You folks will have to let us know how this works out for you.  The army has long hidden their PT testing behind the BFT, nice to see a a unit break the mold.



Again, we aren't part of the Army, but I can tell you that, each of my troops (all had valid BFTs) who has reported for their XPress test over the past month has achieved an exempt. Will keep you updated as the rest make their their way through.


----------



## MJP

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> BTW, we aren't Army and have no place in their CoC --- despite what 1 Can Div would wish. We belong to CANOSCOM.



Meh regardless of who you belong to, you are one of the few that will require both.  Something the army could certainly use.


----------



## armyvern

MJP said:
			
		

> Meh regardless of who you belong to, you are one of the few that will require both.  Something the army could certainly use.



Actually, we won't require both; that was the debate.

As was posted earlier ... it's the Express Test now. Period. Confirmed by higher CoC.

Our only pers who will be BFTing are those whom receive the task to deploy. At that point, those pers will then do IBTS and BFT --- much like an RCAF or RCN augmentee to a Land Force generated deployment. No deployment - no BFT.


----------



## ringo598

Okay...newbie pte question!  Whats this about JSR not being army?  How  does that work?  And no BFT?  Guess that means no more ruck jogs or gas mask rucks


----------



## MJP

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Actually, we won't require both; that was the debate.
> 
> As was posted earlier ... it's the Express Test now. Period. Confirmed by higher CoC.
> 
> Our only pers who will be BFTing are those whom receive the task to deploy. At that point, those pers will then do IBTS and BFT --- much like an RCAF or RCN augmentee to a Land Force generated deployment. No deployment - no BFT.



Ahh seen I figured that IBTS was a yearly thing for you folks as well, considering the high op tempo the unit has.  It would almost make sense to have everyone do it (IBTS) yearly just to have folks ready and further to maintain skills.


----------



## armyvern

MJP said:
			
		

> Ahh seen I figured that IBTS was a yearly thing for you folks as well, considering the high op tempo the unit has.  It would almost make sense to have everyone do it (IBTS) yearly just to have folks ready and further to maintain skills.



You won't get an argument from me on that.


----------



## Jammer

We actually do IBTS twice a year plus the ad nauseum pre deployment trg. My crew is the first to have done all of our trg with the BG we are supporting. Ringo...don't get your hopes up. CFJSR is part of CANOSCOM, however we do a great deal of our jobs in direct support to the Army.
IMHO it really depends on the flavour of the day as it relates to how much "army stuff' is done. I would hazard a guess that once the summer of 2013 rolls around there will be another change...stay tuned.


----------



## armyvern

ringo598 said:
			
		

> Okay...newbie pte question!  Whats this about JSR not being army?  How  does that work?  And no BFT?  Guess that means no more ruck jogs or gas mask rucks



We aren't "Army". We belong to CANOSCOM - Canadian Operational Support Command ... we wear 'ninja stars' as command badges on our DEUs seen in the link:

CANOSCOM Command Badge


----------



## armyvern

Jammer said:
			
		

> We actually do IBTS twice a year plus the ad nauseum pre deployment trg. My crew is the first to have done all of our trg with the BG we are supporting. Ringo...don't get your hopes up. CFJSR is part of CANOSCOM, however we do a great deal of our jobs in direct support to the Army.
> IMHO it really depends on the flavour of the day as it relates to how much "army stuff' is done. I would hazard a guess that once the summer of 2013 rolls around there will be another change...stay tuned.



Ergo the "joint" in CF*J*SR. We support _anyone_ on domestic or deployed operations. And, not all deployments are Army --- witness Libya. Again, I don't see us belonging to the "army" anytime soon --- despite what 1 Can Div would wish. There are shitloads of CF pers on Ops right now and most of those are not Army operations. Who knew?


----------



## PuckChaser

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> BTW, we aren't Army and have no place in their CoC --- despite what 1 Can Div would wish. We belong to CANOSCOM.



Guess JSR won't need LDA then? I mean if you're not in the army and don't need to do a BFT....


----------



## armyvern

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Guess JSR won't need LDA then? I mean if you're not in the army and don't need to do a BFT....



Except LDA has zero to do with BFTs. It has to do with going to the field ... which we do. We're still a field Unit, we just don't belong to the Army. But you were already aware of all those little factoids though. Colour it any way you want, our CoC (CANOSCOM) has decided that we will do the Express Test ... now, please pull up your ref for BFT as it relates to LDA or are you just tossing shit out there??


----------



## Jammer

Be careful PC....you you can't stay where you are forever either...the shit you toss now....


----------



## ringo598

So...looking at some of the previous comments, why does 1 Div want JSR to be 'army' and does that mean JSR sends people to deployments like Libya where its primarily Air Force?


----------



## aesop081

ringo598 said:
			
		

> JSR sends people to deployments like Libya where its primarily Air Force?



JSR supports any deployment where it is required. It's really not a complicated concept. It does not belong to the Canadian Army. It belongs to CANOSCOM. CANOSCOM provides support to the entire CF.


----------



## PuckChaser

ringo598 said:
			
		

> So...looking at some of the previous comments, why does 1 Div want JSR to be 'army' and does that mean JSR sends people to deployments like Libya where its primarily Air Force?



JSR used to be 1st Can Div HQ and Sigs Regiment. Now that we have 1 Can Div back, they want their HQ and Sigs back.


----------



## ringo598

Ahh, thanks PuckChaser that's a neat bit of info.


----------



## Jammer

Conjecture PC...stay in your lane on this.


----------



## Swingline1984

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> JSR used to be 1st Can Div HQ and Sigs Regiment. Now that we have 1 Can Div back, they want their HQ and Sigs back.



Don't forget that they (JSR) ate 1 Line Troop as well (and I think they still have indigestion).  Although to be more accurate it was 79 Comm Regt that took the 1st bite prior to becoming JSR.


----------



## Skylank

JSR OP said:
			
		

> Sqn  T-Shirts may be coming out soon with new logos designed by our webmaster/Regt photo tech/graphic designer/IM Sect SharePoint guy...   I think I got all his hats in there....




Hahaha i like the job description


----------



## JSR OP

And starting Monday,  IM MCpl!


----------



## armyvern

JSR OP said:
			
		

> And starting Monday,  IM MCpl!



Congrats ... hit me up to get you a beer/drink at some point.


----------



## FreeFloat

Just wanted to cast out my line here... I'm currently on my DP 1.0 at CFSCE and have requested (and I'm hoping for) CFJSR as a posting.  10 years ago (my God! that long?!) I worked at JSR as a Clerk... this time I'll be wearing the Jimmy cap badge.  I'm decent at computers and electronics and also have my ham radio operator's certificate civvie-side... it makes choosing sub-components rather hard although I originally signed up to go LCIS (is that CST or IST?)


----------



## REDinstaller

You should be a CST.


----------



## PuckChaser

FreeFloat said:
			
		

> Just wanted to cast out my line here... I'm currently on my DP 1.0 at CFSCE and have requested (and I'm hoping for) CFJSR as a posting.  10 years ago (my God! that long?!) I worked at JSR as a Clerk... this time I'll be wearing the Jimmy cap badge.  I'm decent at computers and electronics and also have my ham radio operator's certificate civvie-side... it makes choosing sub-components rather hard although I originally signed up to go LCIS (is that CST or IST?)



If you signed up as LCIS when you signed your offer, you'll be fast tracked to the CST stream. They may even have you do your DP1.1 CST before you leave CFSCE.


----------



## Fizzik

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> If you signed up as LCIS when you signed your offer, you'll be fast tracked to the CST stream. They may even have you do your DP1.1 CST before you leave CFSCE.



Yes, you will be fast tracked CST. 90% sure you will not stay to finish DP1.1 CST. I enlisted as LCIS and completed POET along with DP1.0 and was posted to 2Sigs Pet then came back several months later to do the CST 1.1. During my stay at 2Sigs for 10months I had a meeting with the LCIS Career Manager and recieved another full paid move in the same year as my posting to Petawawa. Not saying this situation will be identical but it is most likely you will be posted to a Unit where you will do OJT and shadow other trained Techs in a shop and come back to do DP1.1 CST.


----------



## FreeFloat

Another update.  Just received my posting instruction last week and sure enough, JSR.  Also I found clarification on my recruiting situation: apparently, the amalgamation "officially" went through just _before_ my component transfer was finalized, therefore I guess I'm officially considered ACISS Core  :-\


----------



## 211RadOp

And I received your posting message last week also.  You will be going to 1 Sqn A Tp.  Brush up on your Tac Rad.


----------



## ringo598

Have fun in A!  If its still the same guy running PT you'll have fun.

And sore legs.


----------



## Gorgo

BTW, for those who were in 1 CSR/1 CDHSR back in the early 1990s, does anyone remember a Corporal John Addington (?), who was a rather tall RAD OP with glasses and was quite heavy into electronic gear back then?


----------



## PiperDown

Fred Herriot said:
			
		

> Corporal John Addington (?), who was a rather tall RAD OP with glasses and was quite heavy into electronic gear back then?



Still there... He is a Mcpl now.


----------



## Gorgo

PiperDown said:
			
		

> Still there... He is a Mcpl now.



John's only a master corporal?!  Jeez!  Are promotions THAT slow in C&E?!


----------



## PuckChaser

Fred Herriot said:
			
		

> John's only a master corporal?!  Jeez!  Are promotions THAT slow in C&E?!



Not slow at all...


----------



## PiperDown

Fred Herriot said:
			
		

> John's only a master corporal?!  Jeez!  Are promotions THAT slow in C&E?!



 Won't speculate on a members " speed " of promotions.   There are a number of factors.

I will say MCpl Adlington  is a respected member of the unit, and known as a SME in a number of fields.


----------



## Gorgo

PiperDown said:
			
		

> Won't speculate on a members " speed " of promotions.   There are a number of factors.
> 
> I will say MCpl Adlington  is a respected member of the unit, and known as a SME in a number of fields.



True, you're right.  It just surprised me, that's all.  It's been over twenty years since I last saw him, so I'd figure he'd be a troop warrant at least.


----------



## FreeFloat

Now at JSR, and at the moment, doing the DL portion of my DP 2.0 . Talk about Death by PowerPoint...!


----------



## NRobichaud

A quick question for you all, if anyone could help me out. I'm startin my BMQ in a few weeks and going into ACISS, can anyone tell me exactly what is ACISS CORE and how one goes about getting into it?


----------



## PuckChaser

Wrong thread for this, we have an ACISS specific thread here. You'll eventually be asked what your preference is once you get to your OJT unit or on your DP1 and simply ask to remain core. All ACISS pers are Core until they select/are selected for a sub-occ.


----------



## 211RadOp

NRobichaud said:
			
		

> A quick question for you all, if anyone could help me out. I'm startin my BMQ in a few weeks and going into ACISS, can anyone tell me exactly what is ACISS CORE and how one goes about getting into it?



As it sounds Core is the central part of the trade.  All members of the trade will be "core" qualified.  If you do not wish to go LST, IST or CST you will remain core.


----------



## NRobichaud

Thanks a lot! I was told ACISS CORE has a bunch of travel opportunity, both Canada wide and abroad? Travel is one of the main reasons I took the trade, So I would like to get into whatever will grant the most chances!


----------



## MikeL

Travel depends on the unit.  Some units you could go to the field a lot(to exciting places like Wainwright an Suffield) others could be minimal/nil.  As for travel abroad, hard to say.  Myself and others have gotten to train outside Canada and tours etc;  I also know quite a few Sigs who have never left Canada.

Really the same for the majority of CF trades.


----------



## JBP

Posted to JSR sooner than later (Jul 15 COS, memo in to bump up report for duty date due to house sale at origin!).

Wondering about a few things from folks whom live and work in Kingston now... 

Reporting in to JSR for first day of work in dress of the day, not DEU1A correct? Does anyone do that anymore?

What timeframe is JSR's summer block leave period? Since I'll be moving there right before or during the beginning of it, I'm curious.

Did the base open up the training area yet to pedestrians for bike trails etc? I highly doubt it but I heard about it back a few years ago, the possibility.

How much is electricity and natural gas in Ontario these days? I'm coming from Alberta where the natural gas to heat your home is dirt cheap but electricity is fairly expensive... Other way around in Ontario I think right?

Heard all kinds of rabble about living in Greenwood Park, slightly more for than against, some nice houses in there but ouch on the property taxes!!! Any other interesting tid-bits anyone would like to add?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## 211RadOp

Sig Joeschmo said:
			
		

> Posted to JSR sooner than later (Jul 15 COS, memo in to bump up report for duty date due to house sale at origin!).
> 
> Wondering about a few things from folks whom live and work in Kingston now...
> 
> Reporting in to JSR for first day of work in dress of the day, not DEU1A correct? Does anyone do that anymore?


Yes dress of the day.  I would suggest you do that before you go on leave as LDA starts the day you clear in.



> What timeframe is JSR's summer block leave period? Since I'll be moving there right before or during the beginning of it, I'm curious.



29 Jun - 11 Aug.  All members are encouraged to take a minimum of 10 days.  The CO has authorized two short in either July or Aug (but not both). 



> Did the base open up the training area yet to pedestrians for bike trails etc? I highly doubt it but I heard about it back a few years ago, the possibility.



No they have not.



> How much is electricity and natural gas in Ontario these days? I'm coming from Alberta where the natural gas to heat your home is dirt cheap but electricity is fairly expensive... Other way around in Ontario I think right?


Don't know the exact rate for all, but I pay about $200/mo for gas, hydro, water, etc.



> Heard all kinds of rabble about living in Greenwood Park, slightly more for than against, some nice houses in there but ouch on the property taxes!!! Any other interesting tid-bits anyone would like to add?



Can't help here, I don't live in PMQ North.



> Thanks,
> 
> Joe



Hope this helps.  I would say I'll see you when you get here, but I am heading off to 76 Comm Gp on 7 Jul.


----------



## rmc_wannabe

You beat me to it Joeschmo!

I will be JSR bound on 15 Jul also


----------



## PuckChaser

Sig Joeschmo said:
			
		

> How much is electricity and natural gas in Ontario these days? I'm coming from Alberta where the natural gas to heat your home is dirt cheap but electricity is fairly expensive... Other way around in Ontario I think right?



I have a new build house (1450 sq ft) in PMQ North, and I pay $81 gas, ~$130 hydro, ~$50 for water a month. I leave a computer running all the time, and have a HRV so my power is a little higher than normal.


----------



## 211RadOp

As ISTs you will probably end up in 1 Sqn, either B Tp or D Tp.


----------



## JBP

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I have a new build house (1450 sq ft) in PMQ North, and I pay $81 gas, ~$130 hydro, ~$50 for water a month. I leave a computer running all the time, and have a HRV so my power is a little higher than normal.



Thanks very much for the info!

We (family and I) settled on a place not in Greenwood Park surprisingly... We really liked it once we seen it and got a tour of the area but the house we fell in love with after 30 homes in 2 days ended up being in the Bay Ridge area. Little more of a drive, I know.... But what can you do? Price was right, wife and I both thought it was right, rare enough as that can be we jumped on it!

In Kenora now, see you folks 24 June as that's my RFD date unless something terribly bad happens!


----------



## armyvern

Sig Joeschmo said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> In Kenora now, see you folks 24 June as that's my RFD date unless something terribly bad happens!



Do you know where you'll working be in the regiment yet?

Welcome; see you when you clear in.


----------



## armyvern

211RadOp said:
			
		

> ... but I am heading off to 76 Comm Gp on 7 Jul.



Where did you buy? I'm 20 minutes from your brother's new place.  We'll have to all get together for a big BBQ one weekend that I get home. 

Enjoy your new job! Oh ... and welcome back from Wx; damn planes. 

 :cheers:


----------



## 211RadOp

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Where did you buy? I'm 20 minutes from your brother's new place.  We'll have to all get together for a big BBQ one weekend that I get home.
> 
> Enjoy your new job! Oh ... and welcome back from Wx; damn planes.
> 
> :cheers:


  Going IR and staying right downtown.  Literally a 5 minute walk to work.

And I agree with the planes comment.  Damn RCAF.


----------



## JBP

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Do you know where you'll working be in the regiment yet?
> 
> Welcome; see you when you clear in.



I've been told when I showed up on the 24th I'm in 1 Sqn, B Tp as I'm an IST. Nerd fest galore! I was shown around quickly, filled out some leave passes and don't show my face again until 19 Jul. =)


----------



## vlad_man

Hello there fellow mates!
I'm a young recruit currently at CFSCE kingston doing the debut of my career and exploring around the various branches I'd like to ask a few questions concerning any possible outcomes.

So, first off, what are the Canadian Forces Joint Signal Regiment? Are they under the AF? as an ATIS student, I've been informed I can enroll in multiple maintenance units, including crypto (for which I require a min of 3-5 yrs of service, and even then there's no guarantee they'll hire me), networking, IS maintenance & support, maybe even become a signaler, radio tower op? I really don't know a lot when it comes to my options when it comes to outside of Info systems and directly related to it.

I AM VERY INTERESTED IN SERVING UNDER THE TAN BERETS! My grandfather wore a tan beret back in his days and I want to follow in his footsteps or at least amount to his achievements as close as I possibly can!

On CFB Kingston's website, I see the following units are stationed here:


3 Area Support Group Signal Squadron
 4 CDSG Signal Squadron (formerly 2 Area Support Group Signal Squadron)
 5 CMBG Headquarters and Signal Squadron (Fr 5e GBMC Quartier général et Squadron de transmissions)
4 Telecommunications and Information Services Squadron
 8 Telecommunications and Information Services Squadron
 14 Telecommunications and Information Services Squadron
 17 Telecommunications and Information Services Squadron
 727 Signal Squadron St. John's NF
 731 Signal Squadron
 742 Signal Squadron
Canadian Forces Information Operations Group Canadian Forces Electronic Warfare Centre (CFEWC)
 Canadian Forces Information Operations Group Headquarters (CFIOGHQ)
 Canadian Forces Network Operation Centre (CFNOC)
 Canadian Forces Signals Intelligence Operations Centre (CFSOC)
 Canadian Forces Station Leitrim

Canadian Forces Joint Signal Regiment

Information Management 7 Communication Group 76 Communication Regiment 764 Communication Squadron
 765 Communication Squadron
 Canadian Forces Crypto Maintenance Unit
 Canadian Forces Crypto Support Unit


all the underlined units are what *I THINK* i can join as an ATIS tech, but I could be wrong.
I'm seeking guidance and preferably a point into the right direction in terms of what's my best option.

Concerning what I can do, I'm a good information finder, I know my way around computer systems fairly well, and I'm fairly experienced with a radio.
I can also strategize, plan out events and I'm pretty handy when it comes to organization, basically an all around support individual.

What are your opinions on my curiosity?

Thank you all in advance,

Avr Manchev
MOS 00109


----------



## mariomike

vlad_man said:
			
		

> So, first off, what are the Canadian Forces Joint Signal Regiment?



All things Joint Sigs Regt/JSR (merged)
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/30262.0.html
9 pages.

See also,

Heading to CFJSR  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13218.0

CFJSR...  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/104267.0

CFJSR positions  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/28160.0


----------



## 211RadOp

vlad_man said:
			
		

> Hello there fellow mates!
> I'm a young recruit currently at CFSCE kingston doing the debut of my career and exploring around the various branches I'd like to ask a few questions concerning any possible outcomes.
> 
> So, first off, what are the Canadian Forces Joint Signal Regiment? Are they under the AF?


  Not it is not under the RCAF.  It is a unit of CJOC. 





> As an ATIS student, I've been informed I can enroll in multiple maintenance units, including crypto (for which I require a min of 3-5 yrs of service, and even then there's no guarantee they'll hire me), networking, IS maintenance & support, maybe even become a signaler, radio tower op? I really don't know a lot when it comes to my options when it comes to outside of Info systems and directly related to it.


 You do not enroll in units or jobs, you get posted into the unit and they tell you what job you will do



> I AM VERY INTERESTED IN SERVING UNDER THE TAN BERETS! My grandfather wore a tan beret back in his days and I want to follow in his footsteps or at least amount to his achievements as close as I possibly can!
> 
> On CFB Kingston's website, I see the following units are stationed here:
> 
> 
> 3 Area Support Group Signal Squadron
> 4 CDSG Signal Squadron (formerly 2 Area Support Group Signal Squadron)


 A Det of 4 CDSG Sig Sqn is in Kingston


> 5 CMBG Headquarters and Signal Squadron (Fr 5e GBMC Quartier général et Squadron de transmissions)


 Nope.  Valcartier QC


> 4 Telecommunications and Information Services Squadron
> 8 Telecommunications and Information Services Squadron
> 14 Telecommunications and Information Services Squadron
> 17 Telecommunications and Information Services Squadron


  There are not TIS Sqns in Kingston


> 727 Signal Squadron St. John's NF


  I would have thought that the St. John's NF would give it away that it is not in Kingston


> 731 Signal Squadron
> 742 Signal Squadron
> Canadian Forces Information Operations Group Canadian Forces Electronic Warfare Centre (CFEWC)
> Canadian Forces Information Operations Group Headquarters (CFIOGHQ)
> Canadian Forces Network Operation Centre (CFNOC)
> Canadian Forces Signals Intelligence Operations Centre (CFSOC)
> Canadian Forces Station Leitrim


 None of these are in Kingston either



> Canadian Forces Joint Signal Regiment


 Yes this one is



> Information Management 7 Communication Group 76 Communication Regiment 764 Communication Squadron
> 765 Communication Squadron
> Canadian Forces Crypto Maintenance Unit
> Canadian Forces Crypto Support Unit


 with the exception of CFCMU, the rest are in Ottawa.  CFCMU is in Kingston.




> all the underlined units are what *I THINK* i can join as an ATIS tech, but I could be wrong.
> I'm seeking guidance and preferably a point into the right direction in terms of what's my best option.
> 
> Concerning what I can do, I'm a good information finder, I know my way around computer systems fairly well, and I'm fairly experienced with a radio.
> I can also strategize, plan out events and I'm pretty handy when it comes to organization, basically an all around support individual.
> 
> What are your opinions on my curiosity?
> 
> Thank you all in advance,
> 
> Avr Manchev
> MOS 00109



As for what you can do, talk with your instructors to find out where you would like to go and ensure that gets to your Career Manager through your staff.  Having said that, your Career Manager will send you where he needs you.

I'm not sure where you got the inforamtion of what's in Kingston, but here is the DWAN link to CFB Kingston and if you click on the Loger Units tab you will see what is there.

http://kingston.mil.ca/index-en.aspx#


----------



## hotei

211RadOp said:
			
		

> I'm not sure where you got the inforamtion of what's in Kingston, but here is the DWAN link to CFB Kingston and if you click on the Loger Units tab you will see what is there.
> 
> http://kingston.mil.ca/index-en.aspx#



And if you don't have DWAN access, you can try here on the normal Internet:http://www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca/en/cfb-kingston/index.page


----------

